# Brake Fluid stains in single stage paint?



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Brake Fluid stains in single stage paint? *

The 1936 Ford Roadster we worked on last night had some *purple* looking stains in the paint on both front fenders.

From experience, this color and type of staining is often caused when *Brake Fluid* is spilled on single stage paint. Normally, it's seen around the paint where the Brake Master Cylinder is located. So I don't know or even think these stains could be the result of spilled brake fluid but I wanted to share them because this is what brake fluid stains on single stage paint looks like.

Also to note, it's pretty much impossible to remove these types of stains because they penetrate too deeply into the paint.


----------

